# "Forever in my heart"



## on2stix

I am getting a tattoo in memorium of my grandfather with the phrase "forever in my heart" written in Finnish.  Can someone please translate to finnish for me?  Or if there is another saying of the same meaning (forever in our hearts, always in my heart, etc) that is more commonly used in Finnish, I'd appreciate that translation as well.

thank you in advance


----------



## MaijaPoppanen

Forever in my heart = *Ikuisesti sydämessäni
*Always in my heart = *Aina sydämessäni
*
But I don't think that we (the Finns) keep anything in our hearts, so I would say something like:

*Aina/Ikuisesti (rakkaissa) muistoissani *= Always/Forever in my (loving) memories

But wait for other replies before going to the tattoo shop.


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

All of Miss Poppanen's suggestions sound okay to my ear. I would probably go for *Ikuisesti muistoissani* or *Ikuisesti m**ielessäni*


----------



## Sofilius Tomera

"aina muistoissani" kuulostaa minusta kauniilta. Tai ehkäpä "aina mielessäni" tai "pysyt mielessäni" (you stay in my mind). "Aina ajatuksissani"?


----------

